

Introduction to PLT Scheme - alrex021
http://docs.plt-scheme.org/quick/index.html

======
alrex021
_Scheme isn’t exactly a language at all; it’s more of an idea for how to
structure a language so that you can extend it or create entirely new
languages._

Worth a quote :)

